# Accused Neo-Nazi Hooligan Benjamin Brinsa Signs With the UFC



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

> Earlier this month, the UFC signed Benjamin “The Hooligan” Brinsa, a 13-0 welterweight prospect from Leipzig, Germany. That name might not mean anything to you, but for followers of the German MMA scene, it carries some very negative connotations.
> 
> True to his nickname, Brinsa is a member of the Leipzig-based hooligan group Scenario LOK. Brinsa’s MMA team, La Familia, reportedly has connections to the local Neo-Nazi scene, and Brinsa himself used to help run a mail-order service for Neo-Nazi rock music. Here are a few excerpts from German news articles that share more details about Brinsa’s questionable background and connections (rough translations via Google)…
> 
> ...












no words


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Unfortunately, as far as I know, the German MMA scene is quite infected with neo-Nazis.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mhmm...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Jesus Christ who the **** cares?

All they need to know is what kind of guy he is and if he's going to get into any legal trouble...

Secondly and more importantly, if he can fight or not.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

This makes me wonder if he'll be more beloved than Bryan Caraway.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

who gives a shite, like rolf said unless he plans to get in any kind of legal trouble no one should care what stupid club he's in.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I would rather a fascist lunatic over another jesus-loves-me idiot.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

People make mistakes so let him fight and lets see his MMA skills.
People do stupid things especially when they are young and naive. I am sure this guy has moved on and probably seems ashamed of his past.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Good for him. The UFC could use some more diversity like most companies.

Edit: He doesn't look like a cracker, maybe hispanic?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Kind of an odd move. Some fighters have been cut for jokes and they sign a neo-nazi?

@Rusty: I don't think neo-nazi like Hispanics either.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Kind of an odd move. Some fighters have been cut for jokes and they sign a neo-nazi?
> 
> @Rusty: *I don't think neo-nazi like Hispanics either*.


That's what I was thinking(bold). He looks more pacific islander than he does european, germanic, jewish, etc...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

So is hooligan just a catch all term for trailer trash?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> So is hooligan just a catch all term for trailer trash?


Maybe in america, in europe I think it's vandals who wreck everything and beat people with weapons in soccer crowds in europe


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Maybe in america, in europe I think it's vandals who wreck everything and beat people with weapons in soccer crowds in europe


I always thought it was code for Scottish since I always see it in reference to violent drunks.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Europe seems to be the continent with the violent drunks so scotland would be one of many lumped into that.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Some would say Scotland is the motherland for violent drunks :laugh:


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Aside from his personl/political leanings, Brinsa is an amazing fighter and a great addition to the WW (Although I thought he fought at MW) Division. He could give problems to the majority of the current roster including GSP.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> Aside from his personl/political leanings, Brinsa is an amazing fighter and a great addition to the WW (Although I thought he fought at MW) Division. He could give problems to the majority of the current roster including GSP.


Hey, welcome to MMAF and good call on going lifetime before your first post! :thumb01:


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Killz said:


> Hey, welcome to MMAF and good call on going lifetime before your first post! :thumb01:


Well, I've been lurking for a while and I know a quality forum when I see one. So it made sense and also it wasn't that expensive so why not.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

As a German it pains me that one of the few MMA fighters we have, who are high level is related to these circles.

I'm kind of surprised that most of you guys are quite relaxed when it comes to this. I expected more comments like:" we didn't expect anything else from Germany" or something like this.

So cheers for that 

Our football (YES football! Soccer doesn't exist)scene is packed with so called Ultras. Hardcore fans of which some indeed have right wing attitudes. Some are hools. Some are skins with no right wing agenda. It's just part of every football club out there, especially the smaller ones and often ones from east Germany. 

You can't get rid of these currents. Italy, Poland, England and almost every other European country/soccer club have those fans as well.

As troubling this may seem for some, there is always another side to each story. Without these fans, loads of soccer clubs would be flat out dead. 

Just the way things are I suppose. But yeah I'm all for "let him fight and prove himself as a fighter" .
If you boil things down to political views, LOADS of fighters could be banned then.

I don't see a big difference between some right wing hool or some fundamental evangelist, right wing super republican. (not talking down on the "normal" republican voter / politician. I consider myself rather conservative)


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I would rather a fascist lunatic over another jesus-loves-me idiot.


But Jesus loves YOU Soojooko!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Killz said:


> Some would say Scotland is the motherland for violent drunks :laugh:


Glasgow is like Mecca with more vomit.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

In case this got lost in translation somehow...

In Germany 'hooligan' means 'violent football fan' (i.e. 'soccer', 'not handegg'). There are some ultra fan groups that are associated with being neo-nazis and the group he belongs to is one of them. A few years ago they were waving flags with a black celtic cross in a white circle on a red background (basically the nazi flag with the swastika replaced by a celtic cross). 

Long story short, if you're with these guys you can't claim to not be a neo-nazi.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I hate 2013. If the guy can fight, then he should be in the best fighting company. I really couldn't give a fuk about his ideology or beliefs. The guy was probably brought up to believe something like that. Ben Henderson has his brought up beliefs plastered on his back and I don't give a shit about that either. Just let fighters fight and forget everything else.


----------



## Tiptup (Mar 12, 2012)

Let him in I reckon. TUF should do some political conflict seasons. I'm thinking Israel v Palestine. Would beat watching Rousey fanny about.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

if hes got the potential to challenge GSP then I'm all for it bring the racist prick in.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

heh put him in the cage with Jones or Anderson, that ought to make for some fun pre-fight talk and in fight beatdown.



becos they black, slowpoke!


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

Liddellianenko said:


> heh put him in the cage with Jones or Anderson, that ought to make for some fun pre-fight talk and in fight beatdown.
> 
> 
> 
> becos they black, slowpoke!


spoiler all day mate :thumb03:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Maybe in america, in europe I think it's vandals who wreck everything and beat people with weapons in soccer crowds in europe


I almost never hear the word hooligan unless someone is referring to a crazy fan that is usually from Europe. :dunno:

White trash is just white trash around here.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I almost never hear the word hooligan unless someone is referring to a crazy fan that is usually from Europe. :dunno:
> 
> White trash is just white trash around here.


Yeah I have never heard anything other than white trash or thug in america, hooligan sounds like a glorified soccer rioter


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Yeah I have never heard anything other than white trash or thug in america, hooligan sounds like a glorified soccer rioter


Hooligan just means trouble maker.

For example - 

"Your Jonny has been posting dog shit through my letterbox and pissing on my prize daffodils again, the little hooligan"

It's more commonly used to describe people who belong to football firms - i.e the Chelsea Headhunters.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Yeah I have never heard anything other than white trash or thug in america, hooligan sounds like a glorified soccer rioter


Oh there are other names in the US too ... trailer trash, carnies, hicks, ********, hillbillies. Not a fan of labels myself though.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> Oh there are other names in the US too ... trailer trash, carnies, hicks, ********, hillbillies. Not a fan of labels myself though.


They all seem to be in the same vein of person though, they don't seem to use yuppie anymore in america either.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

When using proper Queens English, the word "hooligan" is often used as an endearing term. As an example, my most favourite Foxhound, Marmaduke Betty III, is often referred to as a "naughty hooligan" by myself and my brethren huntsmen. For many many reasons, but mainly for the sheer amusement she bestows on us, as we bear witness to her desperate attempts at buggering the Fox carcasses. We all jolly well love Betty, the hooligan. What.

So, you see, even your most loved ones can be referred to as hooligans. With correct context, of course.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Spare me the history lesson gramps


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Spare me the history lesson gramps


Well, old chap, its nice to have some history. You could chronicle your motherlands on a single side of a McDonalds napkin.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Well, old chap, its nice to have some history. You could chronicle your motherlands on a single side of a McDonalds napkin.


You really you can think all the animals that could kill you here (including humans) on that napkin? that's one pretty big napkin old bean


----------



## JoeRashed (Jan 11, 2012)

if he's good enough, he will be in the UFC


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> heh put him in the cage with Jones or Anderson, that ought to make for some fun pre-fight talk and in fight beatdown.
> 
> 
> 
> becos they black, slowpoke!


Put a yamaka on Hendricks and let him knock his head off.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> Put a yamaka on Hendricks and let him knock his head off.


No no no then we would have to rename it to the JewFC it would never work


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

itt: its cool to be a racist cowards if you fight good


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

We should only let people fight who agree with us about everything. :confused02:

Speaking of which I just saw my first Neo-Nazi here in my hometown just a couple of weeks ago. Well I assume he was because he had a swastika tattooed on his bicep. I have lived in this town for over 40 years and I don't think I have ever seen anyone with a swastika tattoo. He wasn't what I expected he had long hair and wore a an old ratty cowboy hat. He was standing in line at an Arby's helping a blind guy, so at least they help the handicapped.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll start off by saying that I've had family who perished in nazi concentration camps. 

That being said, I couldn't care less about someone who aligns himself with Nazi views and belongs to a neo-nazi party. Same way that I couldn't care less about communists. If I hate him for those views, I'm only feeding the machine and continuing the progression. 

His views also have no bearing on his competition. If these views lead him into serious legal trouble outside the ring, then he should be subjected to the conduct policy just like every other fighter, but he shouldn't be more aggressively looked at due to his views.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Brinsa posted a statement on his facebook:



> Benjamin Brinsa
> Yesterday
> Dear fans,
> 
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/BenjaminBrinsaMMA


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I would rather a fascist lunatic over another jesus-loves-me idiot.


AMEN !



Soojooko said:


> Well, old chap, its nice to have some history. You could chronicle your motherlands on a single side of a McDonalds napkin.


Australia the land of the of sunny sky , exotic animals and citizens in denial about their heritage. 

sounds like another country thats quite big.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Good for some cheap publicity, at least.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Australia the land of the of sunny sky , exotic animals and citizens in denial about their heritage.
> 
> sounds like another country thats quite big.


hmm don't think you know what you're talking about when it comes to heritage.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Trix said:


> Brinsa posted a statement on his facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BenjaminBrinsaMMA


Thanks for the update. Having the accused side of the story changes everything, as it should. Pretty easy to accuse the guy without having any real proof.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Brinsa has now been released from the UFC without ever having stepped foot in the Octagon. That has to be a first?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/9/1...brinsa-fighter-accused-of-neo-nazi-sympathies

I missed the link out.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> I would rather a fascist lunatic over another jesus-loves-me idiot.


That's why you're stupid.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I know someone who is going to be very disappointed by this.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Let's keep it clean folks.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> Brinsa has now been released from the UFC without ever having stepped foot in the Octagon. That has to be a first?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App
> ...


Hector Lombard was signed and released before he fought in the octagon, I'm sure their were plenty of others over the years.

Anyways guess they found he was guilty.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Quite a bit of Scottish mocking in this thread. I find it offensive. We are nothing like our stereotype.

Now excuse me while I leave this thread and go get blind ass drunk for as cheap as possible and cause some bother. Good day sirs.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

I was going to take a bit of a break from this site, but I really feel compelled to say something here:

This is proof that despite hearing the other side of the story and there being no evidence of negativity whatsoever, people will still punish you regardless of whether you are guilty or not. I've met Brinsa a few times and even trained with him on one occasion. He is a good young man. I was esctatic when I heard he had signed with the UFC as he has been one of my favourite fighters to watch from Germany. Very intelligent and very hard working. He has no affiliations with any silly Neo Nazi organisations and I wish people would know that.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Proud German said:


> I was going to take a bit of a break from this site, but I really feel compelled to say something here:
> 
> This is proof that despite hearing the other side of the story and *there being no evidence of negativity whatsoever*, people will still punish you regardless of whether you are guilty or not. I've met Brinsa a few times and even trained with him on one occasion. He is a good young man. I was esctatic when I heard he had signed with the UFC as he has been one of my favourite fighters to watch from Germany. Very intelligent and very hard working. *He has no affiliations with any silly Neo Nazi organisations* and I wish people would know that.


Obviously there IS evidence and because of it, he was already banned from a German MMA promotion.

On the first page of this thread you have a photo, apparently, showing Brinsa together with "Ultras Lok" a group of Neo-Nazi football hooligans. On the banner they show written "Nationaler Widerstand" ("national resistance" - which is a Neo-Nazi network)

Then there is this video showing a masked Neo-Nazi hooligan, wearing a "Steinar" (Neo-Nazi label) sweater (~ 1:00, 3:00)






who, comparing his voice (tone, accent, lisp), inclined lips and the space width between his front teeth, shows quite some similarities to Brinsa:






And a German newspaper writes



> Denn Brinsa, wie aus dem Handelsregister beim Leipziger Amtsgericht hervorgeht, ist auch eingetragener Geschäftsführer der Firma A&B Service UG, die verantwortlich für die Website einer "Aryan Brotherhood" (Arische Brüderschaft) zeichnet. Mitgeschäftsführer ist Thomas Persdorf – und spätestens an diesem Punkt ist die Ebene der Nazi-Prominenz erreicht, denn Persdorf hat nicht nur eine Textildruckfabrik, in der rechte Kleidung hergestellt wird, sondern war auch Inhaber von Front Records, einem führenden Vertrieb von Nazi-Musik, Kleidung und sonstigen rechten Assessoires.


_"According to Leipzig commercial register, Brinsa is the CEO of the A&B Service UG company, which was responsible for the Aryan Brotherhood website. Co-CEO Thomas Persdorf - a prominent Neo-Nazi - has a company for extreme rightwing clothes label and is the owner of "Front Records", one of the leading distributors of Nazi-music, clothes and accerssories."_

http://www.taz.de/!89207/


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

In the west, we get so judgmental of what we consider to be an offensive belief system. I'm sure there's plenty of UFC fighters who are adamant that Christianity is correct, and that other religions are diluted or represent falsehoods.

If someone in UFC said that white people should stick together, he'd be blasted for it. Jones said this the other way, and is UFC's poster boy.

The guy believes in the Nazi way and believes his race is superior. Rousey offends Caraway on a daily basis, Ben Henderson annoys people with his religious agendas, these things aren't a problem but the belief system of this dude that his race is superior crosses the line?

He's a fighter. If he's good enough and doesnt break the rules, let him fight.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> In the west, we get so judgmental of what we consider to be an offensive belief system. I'm sure there's plenty of UFC fighters who are adamant that Christianity is correct, and that other religions are diluted or represent falsehoods.
> 
> If someone in UFC said that white people should stick together, he'd be blasted for it. Jones said this the other way, and is UFC's poster boy.
> 
> ...


I think the difference is that MOST churches (except for say Westboro Baptist types) nowadays don't espouse violence or outright hatred against other religions or belief systems, only theological disagreements or at worst pamphlets and protests, or say Rousey doesn't espouse genocide against all Caraways on the face of the earth, whereas MOST neo nazi groups actively espouse hatred and violence against other races. 

There are exceptions on either side of course, but this is generally true on average. Take a walk through a random christian forum on the net, and you generally won't find exhortations to wipe out the vermin muslims or whatever with the boot of superior justice, but you will likely find that kind of thing on the neo nazi ones.

But I do agree that as long as Brinsa didn't actually have a criminal background to go with his beliefs, his beliefs however controversial shouldn't be a deciding factor. 

However the UFC is pretty politically correct and them not wanting to deal with the media fallout of all this is not surprising ... if they suspended Meathead for his fallon fox comments, and fire Torres for his **** jokes, I don't think they'd want to touch this one with a ten foot pole. I think the entire non-white world is probably a bigger chunk of their audience than either women or the LGBT community.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> I think the difference is that MOST churches (except for say Westboro Baptist types) nowadays don't espouse violence or outright hatred against other religions or belief systems, only theological disagreements or at worst pamphlets and protests, or say Rousey doesn't espouse genocide against all Caraways on the face of the earth, whereas MOST neo nazi groups actively espouse hatred and violence against other races.


The bible itself is an insult towards other religions as it calls their deities false profits. 

It, in itself, is a discriminatory statement to claim that this guy expressed hatred and violence because of his beliefs (not saying that you said that).



Liddellianenko said:


> There are exceptions on either side of course, but this is generally true on average. Take a walk through a random christian forum on the net, and you generally won't find exhortations to wipe out the vermin muslims or whatever with the boot of superior justice, but you will likely find that kind of thing on the neo nazi ones.


*Walks down EDL lane* . Yeah that's actually something of a debate from me. For controversy, I asked how Blackplanet.com wasn't racist, and how a white version would be. People directed me to Stormfront, but it'd seem that empowerment of white people always turns to hatred of non white people with clowns on those sites. White people suck.



Liddellianenko said:


> But I do agree that as long as Brinsa didn't actually have a criminal background to go with his beliefs, his beliefs however controversial shouldn't be a deciding factor.


Yeah I mean if he called someone a ****** or was racist towards someone in the company, or alternatively was convicted of a racial or otherwise offensive act, then fair enough.



Liddellianenko said:


> However the UFC is pretty politically correct and them not wanting to deal with the media fallout of all this is not surprising ... if they went out of their way so far to appease the LGBT audience with the suspension of Meathead for his fallon fox comments, or fire Torres for his **** jokes, I don't think they'd want to touch this one with a ten foot pole. I think the entire non-white world is probably a bigger chunk of their audience than either of those two groups.


I understand completely why UFC did it. Sponsors say they don't want a racist on their ranks, so the UFC have to cut them. I'm more so dissing the position they were put in over the company.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

This guy should be able to fight if he is a neo nazi or not imo. If he is a nazi, which I believe he is, he is just for the betterment of his own people. Much like every other cultural or racial group in the world. He's not out lynching minorities or putting jews in the gas chamber.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rusty said:


> This guy should be able to fight if he is a neo nazi or not imo. If he is a nazi, which I believe he is, he is just for the betterment of his own people. Much like every other cultural or racial group in the world. He's not out lynching minorities or putting jews in the gas chamber.


You're doing a decent job of finding a *********** supporter who isn't racist though. There was a debate on the radio a while ago where a guy had a tattoo of a Swastika and *********** tattooed on his leg. I was actually ready to phone in and stand up to the point that he's not putting someone else down, and he isn't supporting racism like the radio guys were saying. Then he picked up the phone. Yep, arsehole.


----------



## neo866 (May 22, 2008)

So what if he's racist? It's his right to be a dickhead if he chooses and besides, it would be fun watching a black fighter kicking his butt!!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

neo866 said:


> So what if he's racist? It's his right to be a dickhead if he chooses and besides, it would be fun watching a black fighter kicking his butt!!


Ahhhh there you've got the other side of things. I love the youtube comments of guys like "Yo if this white kid said ***** in my hood, he'd get laid out". Why do these people never consider that the white guy could knock the black guy out? Hiter did a decent job of winning his match ups.


----------



## neo866 (May 22, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Ahhhh there you've got the other side of things. I love the youtube comments of guys like "Yo if this white kid said ***** in my hood, he'd get laid out". Why do these people never consider that the white guy could knock the black guy out? Hiter did a decent job of winning his match ups.



Didn't mean to imply he would lose against all black guys but unless he's invincible he's going to get his arse kicked by a black fighter at some point. Even if he's shit i'd watch his fights just to laugh when it happens.
I'd be the same with a black racist, just adds something extra


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

neo866 said:


> Didn't mean to imply he would lose against all black guys but unless he's invincible he's going to get his arse kicked by a black fighter at some point. Even if he's shit i'd watch his fights just to laugh when it happens.
> I'd be the same with a black racist, just adds something extra


You mean, leave sportmanship and skillset aside and cheer according to color or beliefs? That's undoing the sport isn't it? Imagine how te crowd would behave in such a fight?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

GDPofDRB said:


> itt: its cool to be a racist cowards if you fight good


Yes, yes it is. As long as you dont assault anyone or violate any laws you should be free to believe what you want.

Fighting intolerance with intolerance breeds... intolerance.

You realize the head of NASA was a real nazi not some MMA fighter with racist friends but an actual member of Hitlers nazi's. 

The thing is we have given REAL Nazi's a pass and absorbed them into our government in mass, not just one or two individuals. After reading up on this, he's making money off racists, so what? 

Lets ban any fighter who's ever played a song off the "deathrow records label" because the artists are racist or anyone who has played a walkout song by a racist. 2pac, biggie, eminem AC/DC...

Its not like this country isn't fascist or racist. To much is made out of racism these days especially if the racist is white.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

The UFC has a code of conduct being a neonazi violates said code. You can't cut guys for jokes or having non-pc opinions (Mitrione) and still employ nazi's.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

John8204 said:


> The UFC has a code of conduct being a neonazi violates said code. You can't cut guys for jokes or having non-pc opinions (Mitrione) and still employ nazi's.


Thought Police, its whats for dinner.


----------



## neo866 (May 22, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> You mean, leave sportmanship and skillset aside and cheer according to color or beliefs? That's undoing the sport isn't it? Imagine how te crowd would behave in such a fight?


Oh come on are you that naive to think all fans watch and like/dislike fights and fighters purely on a fighters ability? There views, personality, religion and too many other factors come into it.
Everyone has favorites and not just because of how good they are its wether they like them or not, taking more than just ability into it. 
I can't stand jones but think he's the best in the world at the moment, i love overeem but know he's not that good.
It's just opinions and just because fans might want to see one guy lose because of his beliefs i don't think they would riot or turn into animals at the event.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

I bet he regrets his neo-nazi past now. Must suck everything you've been working for your whole life most likely won't ever be possible.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll be watching this thread closely... A new guy who has 'Neo' in his name and has only posted in a thread about Neo-Nazis... hmmm.


----------



## neo866 (May 22, 2008)

Killz said:


> I'll be watching this thread closely... A new guy who has 'Neo' in his name and has only posted in a thread about Neo-Nazis... hmmm.


lol its my initials, nick edward olive and the first 3 numbers i could think of seeing as neo was taken (thanks matrix lol)
I never said anything racist whatsoever i was the one saying i'd look forward to seeing him lose to a black guy because its like karma.
I don't post often because i see people get ripped to shreds on here and now i think i won't bother again.
I know you didn't accuse me of being racist but i sense a lot of crap coming my way because of my bloody username!
Shame you didn't read my posts because i'm sure you wouldn't have felt the need to keep a close eye on me.
You live and learn...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

neo866 said:


> lol its my initials, nick edward olive and the first 3 numbers i could think of seeing as neo was taken (thanks matrix lol)
> I never said anything racist whatsoever i was the one saying i'd look forward to seeing him lose to a black guy because its like karma.
> I don't post often because i see people get ripped to shreds on here and now i think i won't bother again.
> I know you didn't accuse me of being racist but i sense a lot of crap coming my way because of my bloody username!
> ...


Relax dude. I never once accused you of anything and I did read all of your posts, none of which could be construed as being racist. 

It wasnt so much to keep an eye on you, rather keep an eye on this thread as a whole.

You have to see how your username might lead someone to wonder what might go down, seeing as you've only posted in this thread.

Don't take my comment to heart, it was more of a reminder to everyone, and the fact I mentioned you was more tongue in cheek than blatantly calling you out as a racist. Hope you dont take offence at my comment as it was in no way meant to offend


----------



## neo866 (May 22, 2008)

Killz said:


> Relax dude. I never once accused you of anything and I did read all of your posts, none of which could be construed as being racist.
> 
> It wasnt so much to keep an eye on you, rather keep an eye on this thread as a whole.
> 
> ...


Ok fair enough lol i did say i know you never accused me of anything its just by pointing out my username i could imagine the shit that might come my way jokingly or otherwise.
It's an emotive subject so even the slightest hint at being thought of as racist put the shivers up me lol
No harm done


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

There are some very interesting points being made, and i'm glad i'm not the one making them this time as that automatically leads to bans and suspensions. But neo, I do agree with you that the knee jerk reactions here are on an inappropriate level.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

slapshot said:


> Yes, yes it is. As long as you dont assault anyone or violate any laws you should be free to believe what you want.
> 
> Fighting intolerance with intolerance breeds... intolerance.
> 
> ...


That is a very nice championing of racism by you, or it kind of sounds that way. "Fighting intolerance with intolerance breeds... intolerance" is kind funny, wouldn't accepting intolerance or fighting intolerance with tolerance pretty much have the same outcome? So what's the point? And thanks for the info on the NASA Nazi, shame that waste of life made it out of the war. And, "After reading up on this, he's making money off racists, so what?" makes it sound like you didn't read up very much to me. You probably could of cut to the chase and just out yourself from the beginning with your last two paragraphs. Inject any type of skin color bias you posses into what you please, but it's not part of what I'm discussing. The US and other places having a bunch of racist's is a pretty terrible reason to advocate for or be more accepting of racism imo. And yes, I'm prejudice, against racists, not colors.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

neo866 said:


> Oh come on are you that naive to think all fans watch and like/dislike fights and fighters purely on a fighters ability? There views, personality, religion and too many other factors come into it.
> Everyone has favorites and not just because of how good they are its wether they like them or not, taking more than just ability into it.
> I can't stand jones but think he's the best in the world at the moment, i love overeem but know he's not that good.
> It's just opinions and just because fans might want to see one guy lose because of his beliefs i don't think they would riot or turn into animals at the event.


Don't think I am "that naive" taking one sole question I made as sample, man. In fact, I did read again that quote of yours and I realize I misinterpreted it. Of course there are so many things involved, as you just pointed, and I also would love to see justice to be done through sport as well. Better than one pulling a gun to each other, right? :thumbsup:


----------



## neo866 (May 22, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Don't think I am "that naive" taking one sole question I made as sample, man. In fact, I did read again that quote of yours and I realize I misinterpreted it. Of course there are so many things involved, as you just pointed, and I also would love to see justice to be done through sport as well. Better than one pulling a gun to each other, right? :thumbsup:


Agreed :thumb01:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

In this thread i have learned it is perfectly fine for another human being to believe that anyone who isn't white is sub-human and it is in their right to belie that and they shouldn't be held accountable for having such a pathetic outlook on life.

But if you are black,tall,young, have a lot of reach and beat up a bunch of peoples favorite fighters and you have confident in your skills, being cocky even. well then nearly anything you say will "justifiably" get blown up out of proportion and/or to the point where said people will wish grievous bodily harm on you and that's okay....................but denying a nazi his place among civil people......well folks, that is just wrong.

Edit: now of course he says he wasn't but even if he was but then changed, well then he absolutely deserves his contract and not to be labelled a Nazi but man......

Imagine if Jon Jones and Bendo said they supported the Black Panthers? I'm pretty sure a lot of people from the MMA community would band together to put out a hit on them.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

GDPofDRB said:


> That is a very nice championing of racism by you, or it kind of sounds that way. "Fighting intolerance with intolerance breeds... intolerance" is kind funny, wouldn't accepting intolerance or fighting intolerance with tolerance pretty much have the same outcome? So what's the point? And thanks for the info on the NASA Nazi, shame that waste of life made it out of the war. And, "After reading up on this, he's making money off racists, so what?" makes it sound like you didn't read up very much to me. You probably could of cut to the chase and just out yourself from the beginning with your last two paragraphs. Inject any type of skin color bias you posses into what you please, but it's not part of what I'm discussing. The US and other places having a bunch of racist's is a pretty terrible reason to advocate for or be more accepting of racism imo. And yes, I'm prejudice, against racists, not colors.


I didn't say you have to believe in anything or agree with anyone, there is quite a difference between agreement and acknowledgment of someones right to believe in something you dont. All I said is you have to allow others to believe as the will as long as they are not violating any laws. 

You can talk all the dribble you want about me being racist but nothing I said is racist. Like I said is the UFC going to fire everyone that has a belief that they dont agree with? 

As far as me attempting to rationalize racism with everybody does it. That wasn't really my point, my point was that bias is not just a learned trait and that a lot is made of white on black crime when statistics tell us black on white crime is more prevalent. IMO its all just another aspect of human nature that is used to control people.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Guy Incognito said:


> In this thread i have learned it is perfectly fine for another human being to believe that anyone who isn't white is sub-human and it is in their right to belie that and they shouldn't be held accountable for having such a pathetic outlook on life.
> 
> But if you are black,tall,young, have a lot of reach and beat up a bunch of peoples favorite fighters and you have confident in your skills, being cocky even. well then nearly anything you say will "justifiably" get blown up out of proportion and/or to the point where said people will wish grievous bodily harm on you and that's okay....................but denying a nazi his place among civil people......well folks, that is just wrong.
> 
> ...


Rampage has a black panther tattoo. There are a number of professional athletes that also wear the black panther tat. 

Hell, I work with a wite guy that has one and a mexican customer of mine has one too.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I wouldn't have a problem with a Panther tattoo. While the group has made some mistakes and some of their members were pretty bad people, it was formed during a time of serious racial inequality for black people. Back when white-only bathrooms and drinking fountains were pretty common, and a restaurant could actually deny someone entry based solely on the color of their skin, and they did a lot of work to combat that. Repping the group doesn't offend me.

Samuel L Jackson was a Black Panther too... fun fact.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

HexRei said:


> I wouldn't have a problem with a Panther tattoo. While the group has made some mistakes and some of their members were pretty bad people, it was formed during a time of serious racial inequality for black people. Back when white-only bathrooms and drinking fountains were pretty common, and a restaurant could actually deny someone entry based solely on the color of their skin, and they did a lot of work to combat that. Repping the group doesn't offend me.
> 
> Samuel L Jackson was a Black Panther too... fun fact.


So racism against whites is okay in your book?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

HexRei said:


> I wouldn't have a problem with a Panther tattoo. While the group has made some mistakes and some of their members were pretty bad people, it was formed during a time of serious racial inequality for black people. Back when white-only bathrooms and drinking fountains were pretty common, and a restaurant could actually deny someone entry based solely on the color of their skin, and *they did a lot of work to combat tha*t. Repping the group doesn't offend me.
> 
> Samuel L Jackson was a Black Panther too... fun fact.


Like what exactly? 

The black panthers murdered police officers, blacks who didn't agree with them and their own members if they suspected their loyalty. They used torture on their own members and called for violent revolution against whites. They wanted a race war. They did more to hurt and hinder the cause of civil rights than any racist white organisation of the 60s ever did. If they had achieved their goal they would have been responsible for the extermination of American Blacks because they were as stupid as they were violent. ...Fun fact


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Many black panthers worked toward social change in a time when blacks being blatantly and legally discriminated against. I'd be angry too if people told me I couldn't enter their place of business because of the color of my skin. You can feel free to ignore the context though.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

HexRei said:


> *Many black panthers worked toward social change *in a time when blacks being blatantly and legally discriminated against. I'd be angry too if people told me I couldn't enter their place of business because of the color of my skin. You can feel free to ignore the context though.


Again I have to ask, like what exactly?

there were 2 main factions in the Black Panther Party, the ones who wanted to focus on drugs and prostitution and the idiots who wanted a real war. I don't think Mr. Jackson was really a member of either. Do fun facts have to be facts or just have a good context?

there were some women panthers that tried to work politically. They were beaten and murdered by panthers... but in the right context I guess that's cool.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

I believe that oldfan is talking sense, regardless of the overuse of the word 'context'. We shouldn't ignore an ethnic minority's wrong doings in the past just because they happened to be the minority at the time. Fair is fair. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't agree with me you damn Hitler Youth wannabe. I turned you red once for calling bigfoot Silva a thing and a creature and by god I'll do it again as soon as I spread first. (shakes angry fist)


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Lets see if he can fight. Period. End of story.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I got green rep from proudgerman


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

They had a statement from the guy on Inside MMA and he said the pictures they show are of him when he was 16 and it was a soccer club. He denied having any affiliations with Neo Nazi's. 

I think the UFC had it right though, he might have been so let's kill his career. Can't have anyone get offended.

:bye02:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Those are not pictures of a 'soccer club', those are pictures of a neo-nazi football hooligan fan club (one of many that exist in this country).


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Term said:


> They had a statement from the guy on Inside MMA and he said the pictures they show are of him when he was 16 and it was a soccer club. He denied having any affiliations with Neo Nazi's.


He can deny all he wants, but as written in the German newspaper article I have translated parts of there is obviously enough proof that he actually has affiliations with Neo Nazis. He also got banned for this by a German MMA organisation.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

oldfan said:


> I got green rep from proudgerman


LMFAO!!!!
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> He can deny all he wants, but as written in the German newspaper article I have translated parts of there is obviously enough proof that he actually has affiliations with Neo Nazis. He also got banned for this by a German MMA organisation.


Well if one newspaper article says it, must be true. Now that you have put it on the internet that adds all the more credibility. 

It must be something he really cares about now, since he adamantly denies it. He must be trying to get on a big UFC televised event so he can let loose with the white supremacy hate speech.

Also was he 16 as he claimed? Still he once did something stupid when he was 16, lets **** his life over good. hell yeah!!

:sarcastic10:


----------

